
A Fan's Tesla Commercial (2 Minutes) - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=116&v=AviBGkm3Bpg
======
SimonPStevens
@Mods: The link seems to have a time reference set to right at the end of the
video. Makes it load straight to the end by default. Should probably be
changed to.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AviBGkm3Bpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AviBGkm3Bpg)

------
mandeepj
You, for sure, are doing something right, when you start getting fan-made
videos

------
askaboutit
The same as would work for Uber or Lyft and be real. Right now.

------
harias
As far as I know, Tesla is nowhere close to an autonomous vehicle. Waymo is
way ahead of its competitions, the nearest being GM's cruise according to
various reports.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I can’t buy a Waymo vehicle. I have two Teslas with autopilot hardware in my
garage. They _might_ be autonomous capable one day, which is still closer to
“real” than I can get with a Waymo vehicle.

Regardless, have some suspense of disbelief and indulge your inner child with
what the future could hold, Disney’s Epcot style. This is not about today, but
what we aspire to for tomorrow.

~~~
Latteland
Wow, that was very moving. Who could not have a tear at the idea, what that
kind of opportunity autonomous vehicles will present to people when they
arrive.

------
augbot
That is beautiful

------
jasonvorhe
Totally awesome.

